# Bug Spray



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone make bug spray? 

I've read up on it and have read that lemon eucalyptus is a deterent as well as cinnamon. Says to mix with a carrier oil or an alcohol. I was thinking I could do a spray with witch hazel & aloe juice. But then again, a light oil might be nice.

I have a couple of customers that swear by my Rosemary Mint soap. Just washing with it, they say keeps the bugs away.

I don't have (nor want to buy) citronella eo nor catnip eo. I do have lemon eucalyptus and cinnamon.

We're going to the Dominican Republic in February. Have read that there are mosquitos and no-seeums there. Would like to make up soemthing and test it.

Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any ideas, but beware of cinnamon as it can be an irritant.

Good luck with it though! I am curious to see what others say!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, stay away from cinnamon, cinnamon allergies are becoming very common! jmo, but I wouldn't want to use an oil on a hot summer night. I also wouldn't want to use it on children that might be in the sun. I know that my hunter's soap keeps away mosquitoes & chiggers, but not many people want to smell like anise!


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

I make a cedarwood/orange body lotion that my customers swear repels mosquitoes. One lady calls and asks for it as bug lotion, lol


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool! Thanks, Jonell. I'll bet that smells really nice, as well. Never thought about combining cedarwood & orange. I bet that would make a great soap, too.


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

It does make a nice soap, Cindy. Sort of like a spicy cedar chest


----------

